# Nuclear Apocalypse Gear List



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok, so I purchased about 23 gas masks for my family at Christmas time to put in their bug out bags that I gave them last year. 

I found a great deal on duct tape. $1 for 60 yards (irregular), which I'm giong to go tonight to purchase 23 rolls.

What other gear would you list for any type of Nuclear disaster? Note, my family is around 100 miles away from the nearest Nuclear plant, although the jetstream is downwind from us, I don't want some yayho who didn't get sleep last night to cause my family hardship. 

So what say you Preppers, list anything and everything that one could use in a nuclear disaster emergency.


----------



## crystalphoto (Nov 8, 2012)

Potassium Iodide tabs? Disposable NBC Suit?


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

A plane ticket to Jamaica...


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah yes, I already got the tablets for them. Now the plane ticket, thats too costly for them.... I guess I'll have to leave them. :?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

geiger counter would be the first thing, plus information on how radiation dissipates. If you could stay put for 1 week the radiation level may be only 1/100th it's peek level.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> geiger counter would be the first thing, plus information on how radiation dissipates. If you could stay put for 1 week the radiation level may be only 1/100th it's peek level.


Great idea, I'll print off some information and stuff it in their gas mask bags, hopefully they will read it before hand.


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

I bought 500 potasium capsules and gave some to my son to put in his bob. My daughter lives about 3 hours away and I will be giving some capsules to her in the next few days. I don't have any gas mask yet just the little white mask. I did buy tons of plastic sheeting and lots of duct tape. There are many nuclear power plants in Illinois and that is the direction the wind comes from here in southwest Ohio. If one of those plants malfunction I plan on sealing up the windows and doors and wait it out.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Great information here WHAT TO DO IF A NUCLEAR DISASTER IS IMMINENT!
this is very important and something that most people don't know
Radioactive fallout from a nuclear explosion, though very dangerous initially, loses its intensity quickly because it is giving off so much energy. For example, fallout emitting gamma ray radiation at a rate over 500 R/hr (fatal with one hour of exposure) shortly after an explosion, weakens to only 1/10th as strong 7 hours later. Two days later, it's only 1/100th as strong, or as deadly, as it was initially.

That is really very good news, because our families can readily survive it IF we get them into a proper shelter to safely wait it out as it becomes less dangerous with every passing hour.

What stops radiation, and thus shields your family, is simply putting mass between them and the radiation source. Like police body armor stopping bullets, mass stops (absorbs) radiation. The thicker and heavier the mass, the more radiation it stops, and the more effective it is with every inch more you add to your fallout shelter. The thickness in inches needed to cut the radiation down to only 1/10th of its initial intensity for different common materials is: Steel 3.3", concrete 11", earth 16", water 24", wood 38". The thickness required to stop 99% of the radiation is: 5" of steel, 16" of solid brick or hollow concrete blocks filled with mortar or sand, 2 feet of packed earth or 3 feet if loose, 3 feet of water. (BTW, lead is nothing special, same as anything else pound for pound.) You may not have enough steel available, but anything you do have will have mass and can be used to add to your shielding - it just takes more thickness of lighter wood or books, for example, than heavier earth, to absorb and stop the same amount of radiation. Increasing the distance between your family inside and the radiation outside also reduces the radiation intensity.

Don't forget to check some of the links at the bottom of the page for more information and Items.


----------



## assaultmanDoug (Nov 21, 2012)

I had family that served on nuclear submarines and they were issued small radiation exposure meters that were worn on a belt. I bet there could be small civilian models or even government surplus ones up for sale that would be much cheaper than a working geiger counter and everyone in the family can have one on their person.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm screwed. I live less than 1 air mile from a naval shipyard one direction and less than 7 air miles from a nuclear submarine base the other direction. But damn if Western Washington isn't pretty! :mrgreen: There will be nothing left but my shadow....


----------



## Alaska (Nov 28, 2012)

Beer, twinkies, & spam FTW


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

assaultmanDoug said:


> I had family that served on nuclear submarines and they were issued small radiation exposure meters that were worn on a belt. I bet there could be small civilian models or even government surplus ones up for sale that would be much cheaper than a working geiger counter and everyone in the family can have one on their person.


I would think that it would be tough to calibrate a geiger counter and the ones you see on line for sale are not. I would think the lapel meters would be an affordable choice. Or you could buy uranium on amazon and calibrate your geiger counter.
:mrgreen:

Uranium Ore: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah a geiger would be a useful tool. Radiation is fickle stuff, a worst-case scenario is if we hightailed it away from a nuke plant that was blowing its top near our home, only for the radiation to catch up with us a thousand miles away. This is the Chernobyl "devil's footprint" stomping Europe and shows that some spots close to the plant were hit less than some places much further away, depending how the wind swirled the radioactive muck around, and where the rain randomly washed it out of the sky-









A simple geiger counter like this would help us decide whether to stay in a certain location or get out-









If we hadn't got a geiger, the dying vegetation would give us a hint that a spot is hot as hell, this pic is from the Chernobyl 'forbidden zone'-









This is Fukushima letting go, demonstrating that radioactive clouds might well sail harmlessly over our heads on the wind, eventually coming to earth and zapping poor slobs hundreds of miles away- 









Some people have returned to the Chernobyl polluted zone, this is a 2011 news item-


----------

